
Awesome Windows - iKenshu
https://github.com/Awesome-Windows/Awesome
======
copperx
This isn't a curated list, this is just a list of most popular apps in every
category.

------
hibbelig
I'm surprised about the zsh mention. It seems to run under Cygwin mostly,
right? I guess under MSYS2, as well. But there is nothing that mentions this
specialty.

~~~
jongalloway2
On Windows 10 / Bash you can just apt-get install zsh

[https://www.howtogeek.com/258518/how-to-use-zsh-or-
another-s...](https://www.howtogeek.com/258518/how-to-use-zsh-or-another-
shell-in-windows-10/)

------
zzalpha
Vim but not Emacs?

Yikes.

This is a flamewar waiting to happen...

------
localcdn
Time for a GNU/Linux version

~~~
vgh
Sure. That's at: [https://wiki.archlinux.org/](https://wiki.archlinux.org/)

If you're unfamiliar, this isn't particular to any distro necessarily,
although yes it is largely. It's just a fantastic resource for documentation
on all kinds of packages and system configuration.

~~~
jlgaddis
FWIW, to others reading this thread, if you run Linux the Arch Linux Wiki is
an amazing resource you should check out, regardless of what distribution you
run.

Some of the info there is, of course, Arch-specific, but most of it can be
applied to any other Linux distribution.

------
pmoriarty
Cygwin is not mentioned on there. I'd rate that critical to make Windows even
moderately bearable. The main problem, of course, is that Cygwin is way too
slow, but I'd rather suffer that live without it.

~~~
jongalloway2
What are your main uses for Cygwin as opposed to just using WSL / Bash on
Windows?

~~~
pmoriarty
Cygwin's not just bash (in fact, you don't even have to use bash in Cygwin --
you can use zsh, for instance). There are thousands of packages in Cygwin's
package manager, and you can also compile your own using gcc or another
compiler you can get through Cygwin.

~~~
rodgerd
"Bash on Windows" is pretty misleading - it's really a Linux kernel
translator. You can use (supported) three distros, and as long as your Linux
software doesn't use any non-translated APIs, it will Just Work.

This is why the default Ubuntu will let you apt-get more-or-less anything from
the Ubuntu binary repos.

